# Θερινή σύναξη των Λεξιλόγων 2014-I: Τρίτη 19/8/2014



## nickel (Aug 8, 2014)

Τι, νομίζατε ότι έτσι θα σας αφήναμε, στην ησυχία σας;

Διαλέγουμε τη συγκεκριμένη Τρίτη για την πρώτη σύναξη επειδή είναι η μέρα που θα έχουμε τον daeman στην Αθήνα και σκεφτήκαμε να τον αξιοποιήσουμε για να μαζέψουμε κόσμο. 

Το μέρος που θα μαζευτούμε θα είναι πιθανότατα το ίδιο που μας μαζεύει κάθε καλοκαίρι.

Φέρτε τα σμαρτόφωνά σας να βγάλουμε πολλές σέλφι. Αν είμαστε πολλοί, θα κανονίσουμε και για δρονίδια (όχι, δεν πίνονται).


----------



## crystal (Aug 9, 2014)

Συνένα από εδώ. :)


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 11, 2014)

Θα πίνω στην υγειά σας σε κυκλαδίτικη παραλία. Καλά να περάσετε και βεβαίως να βγάλετε πολλές σέλφι να σας καμαρώνουμε! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2014)

Εγώ θα βρίσκομαι καθ'οδόν (καθ'αεροδιάδρομον; ) προς Αθήνα, οπότε η μόνη περίπτωση να συμμετέχω είναι να κρατήσει το γλέντι μέχρι πρωίας  
Καμιά άλλη φορά.


----------



## sarant (Aug 12, 2014)

Κππθ θα έρθω :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2014)

SBE said:


> Εγώ θα βρίσκομαι καθ'οδόν (καθ'αεροδιάδρομον; ) προς Αθήνα



Καλημέρα. Δώσε λεπτομέρειες να έρθουμε να σου κάνουμε water salute. :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2014)

Με Ράιανερ ποτέ


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2014)

Μα, ούτως ή άλλως η φωτό είναι ανακριβής: εμείς _δεν _θα σημαδεύουμε στον ουρανό.


----------



## diceman (Aug 13, 2014)

Παίδες, εγώ θα λείπω όλο τον Αύγουστο. Καλά να είστε και ακόμα καλύτερα να περάσετε! Ραντεβού τον Σεπτέμβρη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2014)

Να αρχίσουμε να μετράμε κεφάλια από σήμερα; (Ορισμένα είναι εξ εγκύρων πηγών...)

nickel
crystal
drsiebenmal
sarant
Alexandra + 1 + 2 φίλοι
bernardina
Earion
daeman (as guest star in a special appearance)
VickyN
Themis

Προσθέστε ελεύθερα (και θα μεταφέρουμε και εδώ τις δηλώσεις συμμετοχής σας).


----------



## VickyN (Aug 15, 2014)

Κι εγώ! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2014)

Λέμε να μαζευτούμε κατά τις 9 στο γνωστό Mojo, στην Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου. Θα σας περιμένουμε.


----------



## Themis (Aug 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> Διαλέγουμε τη συγκεκριμένη Τρίτη για την πρώτη σύναξη επειδή είναι η μέρα που θα έχουμε τον daeman στην Αθήνα και σκεφτήκαμε να τον αξιοποιήσουμε για να μαζέψουμε κόσμο.





drsiebenmal said:


> daeman (as guest star in a special appearance)


Χρήζει γερού απντέιτινγκ το πλάνο που 'χω φτιάσει
κοτζάμ Δαεμάνος είν' αυτός, πώς να μην το χαλάσει;
Κατά συνέπεια, λοιπόν, άρα, τουτέστιν, όθεν
ασπάζομαι το κάλεσμα που έρχεται Mojoθεν.
Βουνά και όρη θα διαβώ, στράτες θα διανύσω
τον τιμημένο ακρίτα μας για να ξαναντικρίσω.
Σα θέλει ο ταξιδευτής, το δρόμο του τον βρίσκει
κι άμα δε βρίσκεται ρακή, καλό και το ουίσκι.

(Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, το ανωτέρω άσμα ουδόλως αναστέλλει την υποχρέωση των εγκυμονουσών να απέχουν πλήρως από την κατανάλωση οινοπνευματωδών και πατατακίων. Do you hear me?)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2014)

Themis said:


> κατανάλωση οινοπνευματωδών και πατατακίων


Πρέπει να φέρουμε πατατάκια;


----------



## daeman (Aug 17, 2014)

Themis said:


> Χρήζει γερού απντέιτινγκ το πλάνο που 'χω φτιάσει
> κοτζάμ Δαεμάνος είν' αυτός, πώς να μην το χαλάσει;
> Κατά συνέπεια, λοιπόν, άρα, τουτέστιν, όθεν
> ασπάζομαι το κάλεσμα που έρχεται Mojoθεν.
> ...



Απντέιτινγκ αφού έκαμες, το πλάνο που 'χεις φτιάσει-
κοτζάμ Δαεμάνος είμ' εγώ- άλλος δε θα χαλάσει
Κατά συνέπεια, λοιπόν, άρα, τουτέστιν, πάντως
ασπάζομαι το κάλεσμα της κλήσεως, του Mojoυ αναστάντος
Πραιρίας παρά θιν αλός, οδούς θα διανύσω
Θέμη μεγαλοδύναμε, εσέ για ν' αντικρίσω
Σα θέλει ο ταξιδευτής, το δρόμο του τον βρίσκει
σαν πίνει φρέσικη ρακή και παλιακό το ουίσκι


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Πρέπει να φέρουμε πατατάκια;


Πολλά


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 17, 2014)

Καλά να περάσετε, πολύ λυπάμαι που δεν θα μπορέσω να σας δω, αλλά το γαζελάκι μου κοιμάται γύρω εκεί στις 9 με 9μισι και δεν το έχω αφήσει μόνο του ακόμα γιατί ξυπνάει και με ζητάει :) Πιείτε και για μένα, λοιπόν! Φιλιά σε όλους!


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2014)

Εμείς λοιπόν που θα πάμε αύριο από τις εννιά θα επιδιώξουμε να πιάσουμε τα τραπεζάκια που είχαμε και πέρυσι, στην άκρη, πίσω από τα φυτά, μακριά από τα αδιάκριτα μάτια των παπαράτσι.

Και, επειδή μέχρι τότε δουλεύουμε σκληρά να προλάβουμε τις δουλειές, ζητάμε συγγνώμη που χανόμαστε λίγο από το φόρουμ.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 18, 2014)

Κι εγώ με ερωτηματικό, αν έχω προλάβει να τελειώσω κάτι που πρέπει να παραδώσω.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 19, 2014)

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να δώσω το παρών στην αποψινή σύναξη (και μαραζώνω καθώς αντιλαμβάνομαι τι θα χάσω, βλέποντας τις εκλεκτές συμμετοχές).  Εύχομαι να περάσετε υπέροχα (μεταξύ μας αυτό είναι βέβαιο). Πιείτε ένα ποτηράκι (ή περισσότερα) και για μένα! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2014)

Το μάτιασα, μου φαίνεται. Είπα να δηλωθούν συμμετοχές και δηλώνονται αποχές! Για βάλτε τα δυνατά σας οι αποδέλοιπες και οι αποδέλοιποι!


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 19, 2014)

Η ώρα είναι 8:55 και έχω μπροστά μου σίγουρα κάνα δίωρο δουλειάς. Καλά να περάσετε!


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2014)

Καλά περάσαμε. Πολύ καλά περάσαμε! Πάρα πολύ καλά περάσαμε...


----------

